# Will A New Kitten Help My Scaredy Cat



## Gnotes (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello, I am so glad to find this forum. So much good info and great peeps.
I have a year old calico/tortie rescue kittie who is kind of skittish, sometimes hides, but can be a lap cat at times and even lets me clip her claws. Very well behaved too with the litter box, scratching post, etc. never hisses. She's a year old, spayed, and had a litter of kittens. 

I moved, and after a few weeks, she retreated to a hiding place in the closet and is now scared of me. Suddenly, I am the enemy. She comes out at night to eat, wander around, and use the litter box. There are a lot of outdoor cats and dogs outside in this area; she is an indoor kittie. 

I went to Petsmart Sunday and put a deposit on a kitten (under 3 pounds) with a calm temperament. My thought is that perhaps her mama instincts will be aroused and she will take to this new little guy. The rescue cat lady thought so. 

I hope this works, but sure would appreciate your comments.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

My cat, Muffin, was very skittish and spent a lot of time hiding. She was spayed early in life and never had a litter. When Muffin was a little under 5 months old, I adopted Abby (she 9 wks old). It was a VERY difficult introduction, taking about 4 months. Muffin went even further into her shell and was absolutely terrified of the new kitten. Another member here, NewRescueDad, went through a similar difficult introduction with a fearful cat, who was spayed but had previously given birth. It took him 8 months. 

My introduction was so frustrating that I ended up hiring an animal behaviorist. He told me that the most difficult introductions arise when one of the cats is skittish and fearful, and that sometimes such cats need to be in a single cat household.

I'm not telling you not to adopt another cat or kitten, since only you can make that decision. But, if you do adopt, you should be prepared for the introduction to potentially be longer than normal. On the plus side, my two girls are now best friends. So, things can work out in the end. But, when one of the cats is fearful, there's a risk that it could take a lot of time, work and patience.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

I wonder? You say she hid after a few weeks of a move. Is there a new furnishing, etc that she could be afraid of? Anything new at all?


----------



## Gnotes (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes, I realize this may take a long time, but I think it would be worth it if my current kittie had a kittie friend. But, little kitten is losing her litter mates tomorrow. 

New furnishings? Yes, a new bed, but, more recently, she used to hide under the sofa bed and that is the same one that is in the new place, and, she was OK for about two weeks after the move. The most amazing thing about the first night of the move was that she jumped up on my bed and was sitting there and walking over me. That's the only time that ever happened. 

I think the increased skittishness has to do with noise, cat sounds, more traffic noises. Just my guess. 

Tomorrow is new kitten day. Will keep you posted. Thanks.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I hope you have a happy introduction with the new kitty. I think since your girl already had a litter will make a difference to accepting the new kitty. There wil likely be some hissing at first to estblish her dominance and the fact kitty smells different. Things might go smoother if you rub a washcloth or towel over your girl's face and scent glands around her mouth and then rub towel on kitty's head and body, before any introduction. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

gracenote said:


> Yes, I realize this may take a long time, but I think it would be worth it if my current kittie had a kittie friend.


It's definitely worth it once they become friends. Although I worried at first whether adopting Abby had been a good idea, now that she and Muffin are friends, I'm really glad I have both of them, even though the introduction took longer than normal. And, with a bit of luck, your intro will go smoothly. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Gnotes (Sep 21, 2010)

Today is new kitten day. It was still yes, but maybe not, but after reading these posts again, it is going to be yes. The cat rescue woman is coming over with kittie today, so we will have a chance to figure out the best way to introduce kitten. Taking the leap.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

My mother got an outgoing second cat and the first one taught the second one to be afraid! so now she has two cats that always hide when quiet guests come to visit.


----------

